# I'm Gay



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

21 years of age and I'm gay and have been forced to accept this. I've recovered whether my sexuality was the cause of my earlier dp I have no idea.

That's all I have to say. Thank you all for this brilliant forum without it 4 years ago I would have probably ended up dead.


----------

